# transfonetización al español del -in francés



## lautr

Bueno, tras ese título un tanto rimbombante, lo único que quiero preguntaros es qué sonido español diríais que le correspondería a la "i" nasalizada del francés: |en| o |an|. ¿Limousin está más cerca de sonar a |limusén| o a |limusán|?

Tengo una guía sobre Francia en la que dan algunas frases básicas para quien no tenga ni idea de francés, acompañadas de una pronunciación aproximada al español. Siempre me extrañó que "matin" y "demain" estén transfonetizadas como |matén| y |demén|, porque a mí esa "i" nasal francesa me suena más a |án|: |matán|, |demán|. ¿Es un defecto de mi percepción o es así?

Lo que me sorprende ahora es que estoy escuchando en una radio a través de Internet a una senegalesa que acaba de pronunciar clarísimamente |a la fen| ("à la fin"). Y se me vino a la mente que cuando vi _Jean de Florette_ en francés me dio la sensación de que también pronunciaban distinto a como yo estoy acostumbrado (más cerca de |én| que de |án|). ¿Puede ser que en el francés más "estandar" se pronuncie más abierta (|an|) y que en otras zonas tengan un sonido más parecido a |én|? No sé, se me ocurre que podría ser algo así. ¿Qué creéis... o qué sabéis?


----------



## Paquita

Para mí, estaría más cerca del "en" que de "an"...
Lo que te puedo decir es que al norte del Loira, la mayoría de la gente no diferencia las palabras brun (moreno) et brin (tallo) ; así que diría que es sonido vecino del "un" francés...
Creo que no hay que buscarle tres pies al gato, si los especialistas lo transcriben así, por algo será... no te fijes en la forma de escribirlo que es puramente convencional sino en su significado fonético

Hace años, un profesor mío que era gascón pronunciaba claramente "un coin" como un francés pronunciaría mal "cuando" (con nazalización de la a, como si en francés se escribiera "couan") ...

esto puede interesarte ; y eso también


----------



## pixma

lautr said:


> Siempre me extrañó que "matin" y "demain" estén transfonetizadas como |matén| y |demén|, porque a mí esa "i" nasal francesa me suena más a |án|: |matán|, |demán|. ¿Es un defecto de mi percepción o es así?


No es fácil. En España, dependiendo de la palabra se pronuncia de una forma o de otra. Si le preguntas a cualquier español cómo se llamaba aquella película de Nicole Kidman y Ewan McGregor, probablemente te contestará: "¡Mulán rug!" Así es como se generalizó la pronunciación a través de los medios (de la TV, principalmente). Sin embargo, a aquel gran delantero francés de principios de los 90, todo el mundo lo conocía por "Papén".

Pero no te traumatices, a mí ese sonido también se me parece más a "an" (y somos dos contra uno ).


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

- Primero no sonidos nasales hacen que la -n no se pronuncie. Nunca se tiene que oír esta N.

- ein, ain, in, un, ien: se forma la nasalización a partir de la vocal é. 

- an, en: se forma la nasalización a partir de la vocal a.

- on: se forma la nasalización a partir de la vocal o.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## lpfr

Hay una diferencia notable de pronunciación entre el norte (París, por ejemplo) y el sur (Marsella, Toulouse). En el norte las terminaciones en "-in" están cerca del "-an" español. En cambio, en el sur, el "-in" suena más como el "-en" español. Para el jugador de fútbol, lo parisinos dicen "papán" y los marselleses (donde jugaba él) "papén".
  El caso de "Jean de Florette" todo se pasa en el sur y tanto Montand como Depardieu pronunciaban "à la marseillaise".


----------



## pixma

Gévy said:


> - ein, ain, in, un, ien: se forma la nasalización a partir de la vocal é.


Sí, Gévy. El problema es que cuando un francés "forma la nasalización a partir de la vocal *é*", un español escucha una *a* con una n detrás (por mucho que el francés jure no haberla pronunciado  ).
El español medio, que de francés sabe poco más que yo de chino cantonés, cuando te escucha decir a ti con tu cuidada pronunciación "un vin blanc", te está entendiendo algo parecido a "an van blan" (o "blon", que tampoco eso está claro). O sea, escucha tres enes y tres aes donde tu aseguras no haber pronunciado ni la primera. Y eso es lo que dirá cuando trate de repetirlo. Y si no, haz la prueba.


----------



## lpfr

Estoy de completamente de acuerdo con Pixma.


----------



## chics

Y cuando le expliques que se trata de una nasal, hará algo parecido a "Vang Blang"...


----------



## lautr

lpfr said:


> Hay una diferencia notable de pronunciación entre el norte (París, por ejemplo) y el sur (Marsella, Toulouse). En el norte las terminaciones en "-in" están cerca del "-an" español. En cambio, en el sur, el "-in" suena más como el "-en" español. Para el jugador de fútbol, lo parisinos dicen "papán" y los marselleses (donde jugaba él) "papén".
> El caso de "Jean de Florette" todo se pasa en el sur y tanto Montand como Depardieu pronunciaban "à la marseillaise".


Cómo me ha gustado leer este comentario. Me hace pensar que mi oído no es tan desastroso como empezaba a creer. 

Gracia a todos.


----------



## darkroad100

*Un saludo a todos. *

Quisiera consultar a los entendidos acerca de la pronunciación de las vocales nasales ɛ̃, ɑ̃, ɔ̃.

Sucede que cuando consulto la transcripción fonética de las palabras en los diccionarios (Larousse y Le Petit Robert) se muestra una forma que no concuerda en su mayoría con los sonidos que ellos mismos tienen incorporados como ejemplo de pronunciación esas palabras. Por ejemplo:


         Diccionario:	                     Yo escucho:				
Monde [mɔ̃d]	                                    [mɔ̃nd]	
encore [ɑ̃kɔr]	                                   [ɑ̃ŋkɔr]
moindre [mwɛ̃dr]	                               [mwɛ̃ndr]
envie [ɑ̃vi]	                                       [ɑ̃ŋvi]
enfant [ɑ̃fɑ̃]	                                     [ɑ̃nfɑ̃] o [ɑ̃ŋfɑ̃]
tomber  [tɔ̃be] 	                                 [tɔ̃mbe]
printemp [pʀɛ̃tɑ̃]	                               [pʀɛ̃ntɑ̃]	
j’insiste [ʒɛ̃siste]	                               [ʒɛ̃nsiste]

Es decir, se escuchan consonantes nasales donde, según la transcripción fonética, no deberían. 

Sin embargo, en el diccionario Le Petit Robert, la palabra printemp sí es pronunciada lo mismo que su transcripción fonética: [pʀɛ̃tɑ̃], pero en una canción y en unos audios que tengo yo escucho [pʀɛ̃ntɑ̃].
Algo similar ocurre con la frase j’insiste [ʒɛ̃siste], la cual escucho como [ʒɛ̃nsiste].

*Mi consulta es la siguiente:*

¿Debería pronunciar las vocales nasales seguidas de las consonantes nasales, o está bien que aprenda la pronunciación como las transcripciones fonéticas? Este efecto es muy notorio, por ejemplo, en la palabra monde, pues [mɔ̃d] y [mɔ̃nd] son sonidos muy distintos.

¿Ocurre algún fenómeno como la asimilación u otro parecido? ¿Es un dialecto particular de algunas zonas? 

Quisiera que me ilustraran al respecto y me dieran algunas recomendaciones.

*Gracias por la ayuda que me puedan brindar.*

P.D: Adjunto imagen con las transcripciones pues no sé cómo hacer para que se visualicen correctamente.


----------



## swift

Buenas tardes, Darkroad. Te damos la bienvenida al foro. 

Intentaré dar respuesta a tan interesante pregunta que has planteado. Gracias por desempolvar esta discusión (yo no la conocía ). Para resolver tu consulta, primero me referiré a lo que ha sido expuesto en los mensajes anteriores al tuyo. Luego trataré tu pregunta.

En efecto, al oído de un hispanoparlante, las vocales nasales podrían no sonar como tales, es decir, suenan como vocal + consonante. Esto es un fenómeno común dado que, según cierta teoría, durante los primeros diez años de vida se desarrolla lo que se llama el "oído nacional" (cf. Claude Hagège, L'enfant aux deux langues). El niño de pecho por ejemplo tiene un oído muy amplio que le permite discriminar todos los sonidos con gran precisión (básicamente, el nene es un oído; el problema es que no habla ). Esta capacidad se mantiene hasta la edad umbral (los once años, la edad crítica), y a partir de ese momento, todos los sonidos son filtrados: el oído los interpreta en función de los sonidos a los que el niño se ha acostumbrado y que ha adquirido hasta la pubertad (tanto los de su lengua materna como los de otras lenguas)*.

Se debe reconocer, claro está, que los adolescentes siguen teniendo una gran capacidad para imitar los sonidos de las lenguas extranjeras. Pero la palabra clave es esa: imitar. De ahí que se hable de "accent d'emprunt". Sin embargo, cabe destacar lo que menciona Hagège en su obra:


> L'aptitude  à la distinction phonologique, liée à une audition tout à fait normale,  n'a pas pour conséquence nécessaire la capacité d'articuler exactement  ce qui est perçu, même chez l'enfant en période d'apprentissage.  Dans certains cas, ce serait donc la phonation qui influerait sur l'audition  et non l'inverse.


No existe una sola interpretación del significante "in", ya que cada oído lo filtra "a su manera". Por ello algunos escuchan claramente "en" (sartén) y otros "an" (raglán). En cuanto al sonido "an" francés, puede ser interpretado como "an" o como "on" (canción). La cosa se complica cuando se trata del sonido "un", ya que es difícil resolverlo como /̃̃œ/ y no siempre se identifica con "in", por lo que a menudo se "oye" como "an" (raglán).

Otro factor que influye es el diatópico: en Costa Rica, por ejemplo, la "n" de "canción" no se pronuncia igual que en Castilla, sino que suena como la /ŋ/ de "parking" (es decir, como las vocales nasales en ciertas zonas meridionales de Francia). Al respecto, dice don Arturo Agüero Chaves:


> Los costarricenses, menos los de Guanacaste, pronuncian [ŋ], posdorsovelar y no [n], cuando está delante de pausa: _cajón_ [kaxóŋ#] [...] _atún _[atu̜ŋ]. (Agüero 2009: 55)


Esa "n" velarizada es un alófono que se produce cuando la "n" va seguida de fonemas velares: /k/, /g/ y /x/.

Por eso, un costarricense promedio podría resolver el sonido "in" como "aŋ", "an" como "oŋ" y "un" como "aŋ". Pero de nuevo, las pronunciaciones pueden variar según la persona.

Ahora hablaré de lo que apuntas, Darkroad, cuando dices que al escuchar "monde", escuchas claramente la "n".


darkroad100 said:


> ¿Debería pronunciar las vocales nasales seguidas de las consonantes nasales, o está bien que aprenda la pronunciación como las transcripciones fonéticas? Este efecto es muy notorio, por ejemplo, en la palabra monde, pues [mɔ̃d] y [mɔ̃nd] son sonidos muy distintos.
> ¿Ocurre algún fenómeno como la asimilación u otro parecido? ¿Es un dialecto particular de algunas zonas?


Esto puede deberse a dos razones: 1) lo que escuchas es lo que identificarías como un alófono de "n", o 2) tiendes a desplazar el punto de articulación de la "n" al de la consonante (como lo harías en castellano). En el caso de la voz "monde", probablemente lo resuelvas de este modo**:


> Si la /n/ se halla al final de sílaba y va seguida de consonante, lo normal en la lengua común de todo el ámbito hispánico es que desplace su punto de articulación al de dicha consonante, y de ahí que puede ser dental [n̠], como en _antes, mando_, en que es apicodental o dental [...]. (Agüero 2009: 55,6)


Lo más apropiado es que asimiles la pronunciación francesa nasalizada, y que no articules como en castellano.

Espero que este comentario sea de alguna utilidad.

Un saludo cordial,


swift


_____________
* Hay quienes sostienen que cuanto más expuesto esté el niño a diferentes lenguas, más amplio será su oído, y que por ello conviene exponerlos a lenguas con una gran gama de sonidos como el chino y el ruso desde edades muy tempranas. Yo ya me había referido a la teoría del "oído nacional" en otro hilo:


> 2) Yo creo que en la mayoría de los casos, no son las diferencias prosódicas o fonéticas las que hacen más o menos difíciles los acentos, sino la mayor o menor flexibilidad auditiva del receptor. Existe una teoría según la cual, a partir de los once años, el niño desarrolla lo que se llama "el oído nacional", que lo lleva a discriminar los sonidos en función de la familiaridad con la fonología propia a su lengua nativa. Por supuesto, hay especialistas que se han opuesto a esta teoría; sin embargo, considero que el desarrollo de un "oído nacional" podría explicar el hecho de que se nos haga más fácil comprender o adoptar un acento particular.
> 
> Ver.


** En mi teclado, no encuentro el signo diacrítico apropiado para la "n" dentalizada, que se asemeja a "´", sólo que en posición inferior. 

Fuente: _Agüero Chaves, Arturo_. El Español de Costa Rica. San José: Editorial Universidad de Costa Rica. 2009.

El resumen de _L'enfant aux deux langues_ aparece tercero en la lista de enlaces de esta búsqueda.


----------



## Aire_Azul

Buenas noches,

  Me interesa mucho este hilo, aunque por lo que veo, se trata de un francés «estàndar». Lo que pasa, es que pocos franceses hablan este francés estàndar.
  Unos de este foro pueden atestigar que tengo un acento muy fuerte del suroeste de Francia. Es decir, en el caso de las vocales nasales, que las pronuncio con una nasalización en el paladar, menos en el fondo de la boca que los que tienen acento de París o de toda la zona arriba del Garona. Por eso, hay que se ríen de nosotros y creyendo imitar nuestro acento, lo escriben así :
  « _Tu vieng demaing ou ong mange chacung chez soi? _» 
 «_ Tu viens demain ou on mange chacun chez soi_ ? ».

    ¿Tal vez, en este caso, se podría hablar de una forma de allofonia?


  Me parece que el sonido [ɛ̃] se acerca, es verdad, a una nazalización del [e] español de « so*e*z» del cual no encuentro la forma fonética. Pero es posible que lo oiga también yo con mi oido de «Tulusana ». Je.

  Un saludo.

  Josiane [este nombre ya es una lección de fonética para los hispanohablantes]


----------



## swift

Hola Josiane:

Tienes razón. Nos hemos concentrado en la norma, porque nuestro amigo Darkroad nos ha descrito las transcripciones fonéticas que aparecen en los diccionarios, las cuales responden a la fonología estándar.


Aire~~Azul said:


> en el caso de las vocales nasales, [...] las pronuncio con una nasalización en el paladar, menos en el fondo de la boca que los que tienen acento de París o de toda la zona arriba del Garona.


En eso pensaba cuando mencioné esto:


swift said:


> en Costa Rica, por ejemplo, la "n" de "canción" no se pronuncia igual que en Castilla, sino que suena como la /ŋ/ de "parking" (es decir, como las vocales nasales en ciertas zonas meridionales de Francia).


Yo por ejemplo desarrollé el acento estándar (si es que tal cosa existe), pero a veces se me sale una pizca de acento meridional. Yo sí distingo entre "in" y "un", además.

Lo que no se debe olvidar es que no existe _un_ acento francés, sino muchos. Por lo que toda transcripción fonética empleada en un diccionario será solamente aproximativa (Henriette Walter lo llama "art figuratif") y representativa de un dialecto de prestigio.

En realidad, Darkroad no pudo escoger un fenómeno más complejo. En teoría, en francés existen cuatro vocales nasales: /an/ /in/ /on/ /un/ (un grand pain rond). Sin embargo, según las regiones, puede haber 3 ó 4, y hasta 5 ó 6. Se ha llegado a tener noticia de locutores que distinguían entre el singular y el plural de un monema por medio de una vocal nasal.

Los curiosos pueden averiguar cuál es su pronunciación particular leyendo en voz alta el famoso texto de las _Recettes de la tante Riboulet_.

Un saludo,


swift


----------



## blink05

Muy interesante hilo.

En mi experiencia:

La mayoría de la gente que conozco no hace la diferencia en absoluto entre -in y -un. Esto es particularmente cierto para los originarios de Nantes. No es que vaya por las calles haciendo la pregunta, pero cuando he recogido algunas opiniones, me he quedado con la idea de que hay gente que no sabe siquiera que puede haber una diferencia. En estos casos, si quisiera pronunciar como en español, usaría una "a".

Por otra parte, he conocido gente que viene del "sur", y que hace una diferencia notable. Acá, se parece a una "e".

Respecto a la articulación de las vocales nasales : en general creo distinguir netamente la vocal nasal, como en las transcripciones fonéticas. Hay algunos acentos particulares, claro (no sabría localizarlos), que hacen pensar en una "g" como decía AireAzul. Pero claro, mi experiencia es limitada.

Saludos.


----------



## swift

Buenas noches:

Gracias, Blink, por relatarnos tu experiencia personal. 

Hay algo que me preocupa y es que, después de releerme, me da la impresión de que en una de mis explicaciones sobre la teoría del "oído nacional" doy a entender que el desarrollo de éste es irreparable.

En realidad, lo que sucede es que las conexiones neuronales dejan de ser solicitadas y por eso entran en un estado de "alerta" (no están muertas sino que esperan a que se las llame). Hay que aclarar, además, que el período crítico se inicia a los siete meses y se prolonga hasta los diez años. De manera que los once años es la edad a la que las sinapsis ya están estabilizadas y es a partir de entonces que la recesión de la capacidad de distinguir las oposiciones fonéticas es irreversible. Por eso, los niños entre los 0 y los 10 años son capaces de alcanzar una competencia lingüística comparable a la de un nativo. A partir de la edad umbral (los 11 años), se producen interferencias entre la lengua materna y la segunda lengua, salvo en algunos casos verdaderamente raros, cuando el adolescente posee cierto... don.


> Il existe chez l’enfant une pulsion d’imitation qui joue un rôle considérable dans l’apprentissage des langues mais qui ne se déclenche que si elle est sollicitée. L’enfant apprend à parler beaucoup plus tard qu’il n’apprend à entendre. C’est cette précocité de l’audition, autant que sa richesse d’ouverture aux sons les plus variés qu’il convient d’exploiter dans l’éducation bilingue.
> 
> A 7 mois, le déclin de cette capacité commence mais il est réversible. A 10 ans il est irréversible car il y a fossilisation des aptitudes phonétiques. Cela donne l’oreille nationale avec son accent étranger. A la puberté, apparaît la lathophobie, la crainte de la faute.
> 
> http://blaque.framasoft.alternc.info/precoceLangues.pdf


Para concluir, es necesario recordar que, según algunos especialistas, las interferencias son importantes durante las primeras etapas de la adquisición de la segunda lengua, y progresivamente van cediendo terreno a los "errores" debidos al desarrollo de esa adquisición. Además, se debe insistir en el hecho de que "la edad crítica" es un factor cuyo peso recae sobre la adquisición del sistema fonológico, y no sobre las otras competencias lingüísticas (léxico, morfosintaxis...).



Espero no haberlos mareado con tanto discurso.

Un saludo,


swift


----------



## darkroad100

Hola a todos. 
Gracias por sus aportes y especialmente a  swift por tan interesante recopilación de fenómenos acerca del tema. 

En realidad, intuía que se trataba de un tema complejo pero no pensé que lo fuera tanto .

En el libro “An Introduction to French Pronunciation” , p.70, el autor dice:


> It is true that very many southern speakers of French either use a ﬂeeting [ŋ]-type consonant after a nasal vowel, e.g. grand  [grãŋ], or even fail to nasalize the vowel at all before a consonant and so pronounce demander, tomber, etc., as [dəmande], [tɔmbe], etc. This is all very well if one is speaking consistently with an authentic southern accent – but for a foreigner who is basically trying to speak standard French to do so is a different matter altogether.



Por ello, me quedo un poco más tranquilo al saber que es posible que haya escuchado algún acento en el que ocurre este fenómeno.

Bueno, en palabras como bien, vien, dan, vant, vin, grand, bon, etc.,  escucho claramente las vocales nasales sin ningún otro alófono de consonantes nasales después de ellas,  y creo que puedo pronunciarlas más o menos correctamente .  Cuando escucho palabras que contienen vocal nasal + consonante, sí escucho alófonos de m o n.

Quisiera hacerles una pregunta más si no es mucha molestia y sin querer quedar como pesado . Si quisiera hablar un francés estándar pues soy sólo un principiante de francés:

¿Puedo, entonces (voy a exagerar para poder  explicarme mejor), pronunciar la palabra monde como si pronunciara dos palabras: mon [mõ],  como la palabra bon [bõ], seguida de, si existiera, la palabra “d” (sonido dental [d]), habiendo entre ellas un silencio; es decir [mõ] + silencio + [d]? Claro que volviendo a la realidad,  yo eliminaría ese silencio.

Espero no cansarlos con tanta pregunta XD.

Gracias, saludos.


----------



## blink05

Hola:

En lo personal, y guardando las proporciones: no veo otra manera de pronunciarlo.

Esperemos opiniones de los expertos.

Y no te preocupes: somos inagotables .

Saludos.



darkroad100 said:


> ¿Puedo, entonces (voy a exagerar para poder  explicarme mejor), pronunciar la palabra monde como si pronunciara dos palabras: mon [mõ],  como la palabra bon [bõ], seguida de, si existiera, la palabra “d” (sonido dental [d]), habiendo entre ellas un silencio; es decir [mõ] + silencio + [d]? Claro que volviendo a la realidad,  yo eliminaría ese silencio.
> 
> Espero no cansarlos con tanta pregunta XD.
> 
> Gracias, saludos.


----------



## swift

swift said:


> Los curiosos pueden averiguar cuál es su pronunciación particular leyendo en voz alta el famoso texto de las _Recettes de la tante Riboulet_.


La versión revisada y corregida ya está disponible. En la versión anterior, se omitió una pequeña porción.

Les recettes de la tante Riboulet.

Un saludo,


swift


----------

